# New Member/New Husky (many pics)



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just joined the forum not to long ago and I must say it is very helpful and informative. I've got a lot of picks of my Siberian Husky, Kaiser. He is about 5 months in these picks and is around 5 months and 2 weeks as of now. He's an awesome dog. He's easily trained and can be a handful at times, but is very well behaved for the most part. Well here are the picks, ENJOY!!!

Kaiser and the Girlfriend's 5 month old Mini Schnauzer







[/IMG]

They love these bones








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Erm, what pics?


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

[/IMG]

Got some very rare snow, Kaiser was loving it:








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

[/IMG]

About a week later, 60 degrees and sunny. Love that March weather, lol. 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aha! Beautiful dogs. and Welcome too! Very nice looking husky. and the MS is adorable.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm almost done. 

Water Break:








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Sorry for the gazillion picks. Just had to get all of you in acquainted with Kaiser.



ChrissyBz said:


> Aha! Beautiful dogs. and Welcome too! Very nice looking husky. and the MS is adorable.


Thanks. The little Schnauzer is something else, you would think that the 50 lb dog would be dominant, but no. That little guy makes sure he's alpha, haha.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Beautiful husky.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

RBark said:


> Beautiful husky.


Thanks, Ollie is beautiful as well.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Very beautiful dog! Love the pics.


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Good looking Sibe and hello to a fellow husky lover!


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics! Such a handsome pup. I love his mask, it makes it look like he's angry lol.


----------



## TearahBey77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Question about huskys...Do they have a tendancy to run away from home? I have seen numerous, like 5 differnt posted ads of huskys that were lost bc they wonderd from home. just wondering....


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

You have one good looking puppy  I bet he loves snow!


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Great looking dogs.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

TearahBey77 said:


> Question about huskys...Do they have a tendancy to run away from home? I have seen numerous, like 5 differnt posted ads of huskys that were lost bc they wonderd from home. just wondering....


They do. They are escape artists that love to run. A bad mix, lol.


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

I love that husky. I want a husky eventually. I want some dog experience before owning one though, and older kids


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I love his eyes, so blue! I wish my dogs would chew on bones nice like that!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dana1384 said:


> I love his eyes, so blue! I wish my dogs would chew on bones nice like that!


Its just a baby. Give him a few months. Couches will be a snack.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

TearahBey77 said:


> Question about huskys...Do they have a tendancy to run away from home? I have seen numerous, like 5 differnt posted ads of huskys that were lost bc they wonderd from home. just wondering....


I very rarely let him out of the yard off leash. I have before and he wanders terribly, he's not running away but just loves to roam. That love of roaming and their inability to judge distance is what gets so many of them lost(or so I've read).



RBark said:


> Its just a baby. Give him a few months. Couches will be a snack.


I'm dreading that day. I'm afraid thats when Kaiser will be put outside, not by me of course but by the owners of my home. lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He is gorgeous- can't wait to see more and watch him grow. He has a beautiful face!


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

JenTN said:


> I love that husky. I want a husky eventually. I want some dog experience before owning one though, and older kids


Haha. I think I may have jumped in over my head with this one. This is what I consider MY first actual dog. Ive had dogs before but my parents took care of them and I was young so I really didn't have the slightest clue to training or caring for them. So far so good though, training is going awesome and as long as he gets a lot of exercise he's a very well behaved boy.



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He is gorgeous- can't wait to see more and watch him grow. He has a beautiful face!


Thank you, Otis is handsome boy as well.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

JayBarnes said:


> Thank you, Otis is handsome boy as well.


Thank you very much!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> I very rarely let him out of the yard off leash. I have before and he wanders terribly, he's not running away but just loves to roam. That love of roaming and their inability to judge distance is what gets so many of them lost(or so I've read).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dreading that day. I'm afraid thats when Kaiser will be put outside, not by me of course but by the owners of my home. lol


It's not so bad to be put outside. Ollie is content in his kennel, all my neighbors say that he just lays down and watches the people going by, the birds, and cats. The rest of the time, he naps.

I can't think of a happier way for him to spend the days short of my being there and out and about with him. But if he's outside, I hope you are prepared with your yard. They are escape artists and don't take this lightly. I am keeping Ollie in a 12x12 roofed kennel surrounded by concrete blocks for a good reason. 

Short of that, start crate training right now. You won't have to put him outside, then. Just a bit of noise in the beginning and he'll settle right down. You probably don't want him outside until he's at least a year old, though. That's a time many bad habits may form.

But they are not much of barkers unless they went to talk to you. Does Kaiser talk yet? If so, isn't it cute? Ollie does the same. So they are generally not backyard nuisances. Each dog is individual, though.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. He's crate trained already and house broken already. If he does have to go outside I'll have to buy or build him a good kennel. Our front yard fence just isn't tall enough I dont think, only 4 feet or so. He very rarely talks right now. He hardly ever barks either, unless theres a stranger near the house or something. I hope he gets more vocal, I LOVE husky talk. How old are huskies when they go into their talking mode R?

Also, have you ever worried about someone stealing Ollie while you were away. I guess people who aren't familiar with the breed would be scared to get near a husky. I dont think anyone in my neighborhood would steal him, but you never know. I totally agree with what you are saying about spending time outside, I know I had much rather be outside than locked up in the house all day.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> Thanks for all the info. He's crate trained already and house broken already. If he does have to go outside I'll have to buy or build him a good kennel. Our front yard fence just isn't tall enough I dont think, only 4 feet or so. He very rarely talks right now. He hardly ever barks either, unless theres a stranger near the house or something. I hope he gets more vocal, I LOVE husky talk. How old are huskies when they go into their talking mode R?
> 
> Also, have you ever worried about someone stealing Ollie while you were away. I guess people who aren't familiar with the breed would be scared to get near a husky. I dont think anyone in my neighborhood would steal him, but you never know. I totally agree with what you are saying about spending time outside, I know I had much rather be outside than locked up in the house all day.


Four feet is too low. And yeah, his lack of barking is quite normal. Ollie doesn't even bark except at me. The rest of the time he's just howling, going roar-roar-roar when excited, and such.

I'm not too concerned about Ollie getting stolen, first of all he's microchipped. He might get MIA for a while, but someone that's unprepared for his incredible escape artistry will likely lose him within days, like most new Husky owners do. (Ollie has, in the past, opened my backyard door, walked into a room, opened another door, then went upstairs, unlocked a bolt door, then opened it, to make his merry way out. 

Not to mention he can completely annihilate any crate except an alumnium crate. If the kennel has no roof, chump work. Tie him out? Ha, give him 20 minutes to escape. So I'm not terribly worried.

That said, I have the luxury in that my backyard is not visible to anyone. I live on the bottom of the hill, you need to cross a bridge from the top of the hill into the second story of my house to get in. As such, few people will see him from the driveway.

Not to mention my neighbor is family of gung-ho cowboys who own seven dogs themselves. They adore Ollie. So I think I'm good. That's MY area, though, the decision may be different were I somewhere else.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

RBark said:


> (Ollie has, in the past, opened my backyard door, walked into a room, opened another door, then went upstairs, unlocked a bolt door, then opened it, to make his merry way out.


That's craaaazy!!! 


Beautiful pup Jay! And I love the Schnauzer too, but having one myself I'm a little partial


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

What a beautiful dog! Love Huskies.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> That's craaaazy!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful pup Jay! And I love the Schnauzer too, but having one myself I'm a little partial


Haha, Thanks. You'll never guess what the Mini S's name is. CHARLIE...


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

They are good looking dogs! Kaiser's markings make him look like he would eat you alive, but I'll bet he is a sweetie!


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Patches' Pet said:


> They are good looking dogs! Kaiser's markings make him look like he would eat you alive, but I'll bet he is a sweetie!


lol. It does make him look intimidating doesn't it? I don't know about eating you alive, but he would probably lick you to death


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> Haha, Thanks. You'll never guess what the Mini S's name is. CHARLIE...


No way! That's neat!


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you read Ian Dunbar's, How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks? I was thinking about picking it up in a few days, all the reviews I've read seem to be positive. Just looking for a lot obedience training info. Hopefully this book will give me some insight.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

JayBarnes said:


> Have any of you read Ian Dunbar's, How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks? I was thinking about picking it up in a few days, all the reviews I've read seem to be positive. Just looking for a lot obedience training info. Hopefully this book will give me some insight.


I don't really know too many Husky owners that are too particular on obedience. I think you'd be better off reading "The Other End of the Leash" for a first book on dogs. They are not really dogs suited for obedience, but each dog is of course an individual. Yours might be. Ollie isn't. He will only obey when there's nothing better to do AND I have a treat. "Something better to do" involves say, watching grass grow.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

If that Huskey was alot bigger and had 2 different coloured eyes i would report you for stealing Rbarks Ollie.lol


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> If that Huskey was alot bigger and had 2 different coloured eyes i would report you for stealing Rbarks Ollie.lol


Haha nah, he has no nose markings


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

RBark said:


> I don't really know too many Husky owners that are too particular on obedience. I think you'd be better off reading "The Other End of the Leash" for a first book on dogs. They are not really dogs suited for obedience, but each dog is of course an individual. Yours might be. Ollie isn't. He will only obey when there's nothing better to do AND I have a treat. "Something better to do" involves say, watching grass grow.


Haha. I couldn't have described Kaiser any better. I guess I'll just have to live with the stubborn guy, oh well. But I'll check both of these books out, Thanks.



Mr Pooch said:


> If that Huskey was alot bigger and had 2 different coloured eyes i would report you for stealing Rbarks Ollie.lol


Other than their facial markings, they do have a striking resemblance don't they?


----------

